# February 13' Official MOTM Vote Thread



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*

We have 7 members nominated for Member of the Month 
Its up to you to decide who has earned February's MOTM Title.

The Winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website. 

Polls will end on February 28th at 1159pm EST

Hoon

Titan2782

Tecollins1

Mick

Sciphi

[email protected]

Surfenstein
*​


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

My votes in.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Voted! Good Luck everyone! :goodjob:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Voted!
30 Votes in 11 Hrs!
:goodjob:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

voted!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted. I wanted to vote for all of them.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Keep the votes coming! We're off to an impressive start!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Voted


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Keep the votes coming guy/gals.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just a couple more days left!
Please get your votes in!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

voted


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's going down to the wire - your vote may make the difference.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Only 56 votes? Come on guys! Get your votes in!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tomorrow is the last day for voting.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Tied for third


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

7 hrs left to vote. Its a close one!


----------

